# Elmer's Radial #11



## Sshire (Jul 16, 2012)

The final installment of the build is in Works in Progress, "Two Engines in One or Elmer Gets a Makeover"








Best
Stan


----------



## Chriske (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice...!


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jul 16, 2012)

That's a nice variation on Elmer's version Stan. Top notch. :bow: I like the simplicity of the stand too. 

-dennis


----------



## cfellows (Jul 16, 2012)

That's a really nice jo on that engine, Stan. Elmer's 3 cylinder radial is one of my favorites and you've really improved on the looks a lot.

Chuck


----------



## gus (Aug 9, 2012)

Sshire said:


> The final installment of the build is in Works in Progress, "Two Engines in One or Elmer Gets a Makeover"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of the Ingersoll-Rand Four cylinder air motors I installed into Overhead Cranes I built way back 1997. Wished I had to time to open up and view the rotary air valves, These motors responded very well to the pendent controls and very good at inching speeds.Rotary vane motors are erratic in respond to pendent controls.

Your engine is on my build list.

Gus from faraway Singapore.


----------

